# my dear chap English



## entrapta

"my dear chap" English


Some kind of old-fashioned English; is there any way I could render this in Italian. This guy is from one the oldest Jewish families in Istanbul and "spoke perfect, if archaic "my dear chap" English and never failed to be impeccably dressed". Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao entrapta !
La prima cosa che mi è venuta è '..._*inglese vittoriano*_...' ma temo che questa epoca sia troppo indietro nel tempo . Secondo me si potrebbe collocare in un epoca un pò più recente (1920 / 1940) e mi fa venire in mente il padrone di una casa nelle campagne inglese, che sta in piedi davanti ad un camino scoppiettante, con una pipa accesa in una mano e un bicchiere di brandy nell'altra e un cane accucciato a suoi piedi.... ma non mi viene in mente niente al momento. Boh, ci devo pensare un po 
Saluti


----------



## macforever

Temo di non capire: qual è il pezzo che desideri vedere tradotto?


----------



## italtrav

Ciao a tutti.

How about, "'pregiatissimo signore' inglese"?


----------



## Walt Whitman

entrapta said:


> "my dear chap" English
> 
> 
> Some kind of old-fashioned English; is there any way I could render this in Italian. This guy is from one the oldest Jewish families in Istanbul and "spoke perfect, if archaic "my dear chap" English and never failed to be impeccably dressed". Thanks for any suggestion.



When I was in England I needed a taxi to go to the station. So my host's son called one and said, "There's a chap here who needs a taxi." CHAP is British English, used to talk about someone in a friendly way. It might be becoming old-fashoned, I'm not sure. I'd translate: "C'è un tizio..." 
MY DEAR ENGLISH CHAP (maybe) = Non saprei come tradurlo in italiano senza perdere la sfumatura ironica (e colloquiale) propria del termine inglese. E poi, perché ENGLISH dopo CHAP?
WW


----------



## italtrav

> . E poi, perché ENGLISH dopo CHAP?
> WW



Ciao WW

"My dear chap" is being used as an adjectival phrase to modify "English." I.e., this person speaks the kind of old-fashioned English in which one says things such as, "My dear chap."


----------



## Walt Whitman

italtrav said:


> Ciao WW
> 
> "My dear chap" is being used as an adjectival phrase to modify "English." I.e., this person speaks the kind of old-fashioned English in which one says things such as, "My dear chap."



Grazie per la risposta. Se "my dear chap" viene usato come espressione aggettivale (infatti non mi ero accorto che è posto tra virgolette), allora non si può tradurre con "pregiatissimo signore" come suggerisci. Io tradurrei con: L'INGLESE DELLA NONNA, in riferimento a qualcosa di obsoleto, superato, ANTIDILUVIANO, in via d'estinzione.
Walt Whitman


----------



## italtrav

"Pregiatissimo signore" was the only really old-fashioned phrase I could immediately think of. Is there some other that would work well?


----------



## Holymaloney

italtrav said:


> Ciao WW
> 
> "My dear chap" is being used as an adjectival phrase to modify "English." I.e., this person speaks the kind of old-fashioned English in which one says things such as, "My dear chap."


 Esatto! 
Difficile rendere la stessa sfumatura in italiano  ma mi piace il tuo suggerimento italtrav 
Mio figlio mi ha appena suggerito '...*inglese da signore raffinato*...', a me suona bene, che dici entrapta.
Adesso vado a nanna, buonanotte


----------



## CPA

_...parlava un inglese perfetto ma vecchiotto, stile "buon uomo"._


----------



## ☺

Che ne dite di *inglese da messere*? Per me và


----------



## entrapta

Sì ci siamo ragazzi... scusate non ho specificato ma mi sembrava chiaro che fosse l'aggettivo per il tipo di inglese parlato dal tizio. Un modo di parlare d'altri tempi, che magari fa anche un po' sorridere....credo.


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> _...parlava un inglese perfetto ma vecchiotto, stile "buon uomo"._





Comunque, scusami Entrapta, ma la domanda è posta in modo tutt'altro che chiaro. Ci ho messo un bel po' a capire. Forse un po' di punteggiatura, sottolineatura e spiegazione questa volta sarebbero state utili....


----------



## Matrap

Forse:"da gentleman di un tempo/una volta"?


----------



## whi

entrapta said:


> Sì ci siamo ragazzi. mi sembrava chiaro che fosse l'aggettivo per il tipo di inglese parlato dal tizio. Un modo di parlare d'altri tempi, che magari fa anche un po' sorridere....credo.


no, non fa sorridere. non c'è sfumatura ironica, nè colloquiale
"perfect if archaic* ['my-dear-chap'] *English"
*"chap*" è un termine usato negli anni '60, che [al pari di "dolly bird" etc] ora è 'datato' cioè fuori moda, usato solo da persone di una certa età, mentre "bloke" e "pal" sono sopravvissuti. come sapete significano tutti "amico"
[] è esemplificativo di "archaic" ed è provvidenziale , perchè "chap" non è affatto arcaico.
Tradurlo efficacemente in italiano *non è *un grosso problema, ma a) la sua traduzione: non servirebbe a niente se non ci fosse una lunga spiegazione b) lasciarlo: sarebbe utile solo a un ristrettissimo pubblico.
conclusione: ti è servito per capire, per ridimensionare quell' "arcaico', omettilo:
*parlava un inglese perfetto anche se [piuttosto] antiquato*/ d'altri tempi/ démodé ,etc.
spero ti sia di aiuto


----------



## elfa

whi said:


> mentre "bloke" e "pal" sono sopravvissuti. come sapete significano tutti "amico"



No, whi, "bloke" non significa "amico" - significa "tipo", o "vecchione" come suggerisce il nostro WR - o al limite "tizio amichevole", ma non "amico". 



whi said:


> *parlava un inglese perfetto anche se [piuttosto] antiquato*/ d'altri tempi/ démodé ,etc.



Mi permitti di dire che non è questo il significato di "my dear chap English". Sì, è vero che è un inglese antiquato o di altri tempi ma questo non traduce adeguatamente l'originale - e non è nemmeno un inglese "perfetto".

Come dice Holy, è un inglese parlato da una certa classe di gente (alta borghese) nato negli anni 1920-40, che è ancora in uso oggi anche se maggiormente dalle persone di una certa età/classe. Anche se non è perfetta come frase, nella mia opinione, "inglese raffinato" si avvicina di più all'originale.


----------



## Pratolini

In Inglese si potrebbe anche dire "public school English".  In italiano non so.  Forse, per dare un esempio, "parlava un inglese tipo (quello che parlano a) Eton (il famoso "public school" inglese).


----------



## whi

elfa said:


> No, whi, "bloke" non significa "amico" - significa "tipo", o "vecchione" come suggerisce il nostro WR - o al limite "tizio amichevole", ma non "amico".


se permetti, sono italiano. conosci "senti, amico"? se fosse come tu dici in italiano sarebbe "mio caro tizio". "vecchione" è completamente sbagliato un "tizio amichevole" non si è mai sentito in italia negli ultimi 80 anni. "a chap/bloke" si può tradurre con "un tale" , ma "my dear chap" solo "mio caro amico", "mio caro signore"
*"caro Lei"{antiquato}* a questo alludevo quando dicevo che si può trovare un equivalente italiano


> Mi permitti di dire che non è questo il significato di "my dear chap English". Sì, è vero che è un inglese antiquato o di altri tempi ma questo non traduce adeguatamente l'originale - e non è nemmeno un inglese "perfetto".


*perfect but archaic *" è il testo originale


> Come dice Holy, è un inglese parlato da una certa classe di gente *(alta borghese*) nato negli anni 1920-40, che è ancora in uso oggi anche se maggiormente dalle persone di una certa età/classe.


questo è quello che ho detto,
ma la classe non c'entra, fino al 1972 a Londra* tutti* usavano chap. Se proprio vogliamo delimitare non è certo la classe raffinata a usarlo essendo
*informal :OALD* "_ BrE, informal_, becoming_ old-fashioned_"


> Anche se non è perfetta come frase, nella mia opinione, "inglese raffinato" si avvicina di più all'originale.


quindi, secondo Oxford questa traduzione è errata. secondo il testo alla lettera:"perfetto ma arcaico inglese"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sarà magari ' Inglese tipo "vecchio mio" '.

GS


----------



## whi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sarà magari ' Inglese tipo "vecchio mio" '.GS


non è antiquato!
e poi non si può usare:
parlava un inglese perfetto anche se arcaico da ["vecchio mio"] Inglese tipo "vecchio mio"
ho reso l'idea adesso? bisognerebbe usare una contorta perifrasi, uno scempio di traduzione


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

No, che non l'hai resa, l'idea, whi. Mi pare d'aver capito soltanto che colla mia proposta risulterebbe uno scempio di traduzione. Benissimo. Però non l'hai espresso in modo molto trasparente.

Scusa, eh.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> e non è nemmeno un inglese "perfetto".
> 
> è un inglese parlato da una certa classe di gente (alta borghese) nato negli anni 1920-40, che è ancora in uso oggi anche se maggiormente dalle persone di una certa età/classe.



Da questi dati, direi "parlava un inglese affettato".


----------



## gandolfo

> ma la classe non c'entra, fino al 1972 a Londra* tutti* usavano chap.



Sorry, but that's not true I never used chap in London in 1972 

And out of curiosity, why 1972?


"inglese raffinato" cited by Elfa, Holy, Pratolini seems to be it 

or "inglese coloniale"....


----------



## italtrav

<And out of curiosity, why 1972?>

Oh, that's easy—it's an impossibly far-off time when, between slaying dragons and lighting the whale oil lamps, we all used to address each other as "my dear chap." Then we would sit around and reminisce about Woodstock.


----------



## elfa

italtrav said:


> Oh, that's easy—it's an impossibly far-off time when, between slaying dragons and lighting the whale oil lamps, we all used to address each other as "my dear chap." Then we would sit around and reminisce about Woodstock.



I like it


----------



## gandolfo

italtrav said:


> <And out of curiosity, why 1972?>
> 
> Oh, that's easy—it's an impossibly far-off time when, between slaying dragons and lighting the whale oil lamps, we all used to address each other as "my dear chap." Then we would sit around and reminisce about Woodstock.



Italtrav...... those psychedelic 70s played havoc with my recall memory old chap.....thanks for reminding me.......


----------



## whi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> No, che non l'hai resa, l'idea, whi. Mi pare d'aver capito soltanto che colla mia proposta risulterebbe uno scempio di traduzione. Benissimo. Però non l'hai espresso in modo molto trasparente.Scusa, ehGS


proponi la tua traduzione e forse ti sarà più chiaro. Lo stesso vale pe*r elfa e tutti gli altri*, penso che prima di trovare eccezioni bisogna presentare una propria proposta.Poi si può discutere quale sia la migliore.
 Lo scempio non era rivolto a te. a te era rivolto "non è antiquato". Cari saluti.



Holymaloney said:


> mi fa venire in mente *il padrone di una casa nelle campagne inglese,* che sta in piedi davanti ad un camino scoppiettante, con una pipa accesa in una mano e un bicchiere di brandy nell'altra e un cane accucciato a suoi piedi.





elfa said:


> Come dice Holy, è un inglese parlato da una certa classe di gente *(alta borghese)* nato negli anni 1920-40, ...* "inglese raffinato"* si avvicina di più all'originale.





whi said:


> ma la classe non c'entra, fino al 1972 a Londra* tutti* usavano chap. Se proprio vogliamo delimitare non* è certo la classe raffinata* a usarlo essendo
> *informal :OALD* "_ BrE, informal_, becoming_ old-fashioned_"
> quindi, secondo Oxford questa traduzione è errata. secondo il testo alla lettera:"perfetto ma arcaico inglese"





gandolfo said:


> Sorry, but that's not true I never used chap in London in 1972
> *"inglese raffinato"* cited by Elfa, Holy, Pratolini seems to be it
> or "*inglese coloniale".*...


Hi Gandolfo, I'm translating it into English, hoping it will help you understand correctly what I said:
Holy and elfa stated that "chap", or " my dear chap"  is typical of* upper-middle-class *people , it is* "refined*" English spoken by *"refined"* people. I disproved this fallacy citing the supreme authority "Oxford", that says it is* "informal" language.*
I am glad that you were alive in the "swinging London" of the '60, and I am not impressed by the fact that you never used* that* term, as I, myself, never did, and as a matter of fact , never liked it.
 I hope that, by now, you realize what *"tutti*" means* here*.  I am looking forward to reading *your translation* of the text.
best regards


----------



## gandolfo

Well "informal" means that it is used in informal situations it does not mean that it is used by everyone. 

I think I'm able to understand what "tutti" means thanks, maybe you have another definition from the universally accepted ones


----------



## whi

gandolfo said:


> Well "informal" means that it is used in informal situations it does* not mean that it is used by everyone. *


I see, *"informal"* language is used mainly or typically or exclusively by* "refined*" upper-middle-class people in *"informal situations".*
very interesting. I have not seen your translation


----------



## panzona

Scusate se mi intrometto in codesta 'plural tenzone' ,  ma secondo me avete, in un certo senso, ragione tutti e due (whi e "gli  altri"), solo che vi siete impuntati sul particolare perdendo di vista il generale...
Ammesso che la parola _chap_ abbia "solo" le connotazioni di  registro che whi con tanta foga difende allegando l'indiscutibile  auctoritas del buon vecchio OED, qui però non si parla di _chap_, e nemmeno di _dear__ chap_, ma proprio del sintagma "_my dear chap_", come ricordi, whi, al post #18; a questa, io credo, "gli altri" attribuiscono quel sapore che può essere, a seconda, di  affettuosità trattenuta, di  "questo-è-il-massimo-della-confidenza-che-ti-do-anche-se-siamo-amici-da-tutta-la-vita",  di "ti-dico-dear-ma-non-lo-penso", di bonario paternalismo tra pari che ci si può immaginare in una  conversazione tra due gentlemen inglesi seduti davanti al caminetto con  la pipa in bocca e il cane ai piedi della poltrona, o, in altro  contesto, tra due... che so, _barristers_ londinesi al pub a fine  giornata... Entrapta dice "che fa sorridere", e credo intenda non per  l'espressione in sé, ma perché, evocando tutte queste immagini molto  british, il tratto linguistico probabilmente è incongruo con quel che ci si aspetterebbe dal  personaggio, crea cioè uno iato tra l'immagine, il contesto (Turchia,  Istanbul) e il linguaggio utilizzato, un corto circuito tra il canale visivo e quello uditivo...

Quanto alla traduzione (anche se Entrapta sarà già avanti di due capitoli, a quest'ora ), per me ci sta proprio bene _gentleman_, ehi, ci starebbe addirittura un "_lord_",  non perché "my dear chap" sia usato solo dai vecchi lord (whi, non  partire in quarta!!), ma perché nell'immaginario collettivo italiano  gentlemen e lord sono un po' tutti la stessa cosa, e sono tutti un po' vecchiotti, ed evocano  indistintamente un'immagine stereotipata dell'inglese (persona) che non  appartiene alla classe operaia, a prescindere dalla sua "esatta" collocazione sociale (e sono pronta a scommettere che il 90% delle persone - ops, degli italiani - pensa, di primo acchito, a qualcuno che vive in campagna)... Se gli inglesi si toccassero tra loro quando parlano (scusate nativi, sto giocando con gli stereotipi! ) direi che "my dear chap" si accompagnerebbe bene con una pacca sulle spalle...
Per cui per me, per quel che vale, una buona traduzione sarebbe:
parlava un inglese perfetto sebbene un po' antiquato, da vecchio gentleman inglese. (sì, _vecchio_, secondo me a noi italiani rende meglio l'idea!!)
(sul tono da dare alla frase - "ma", "sia pure" invece di "sebbene", ecc. - può solo lavorare Entrapta, che ha la visione globale del testo)

In conclusione, whi, capisco che ti sembri di essere nel giusto e che tu voglia  difendere la tua opinione, ma quando tutti i madrelingua della  conversazione indicano una direzione diversa, non sarebbe il caso di  riflettere un pochino? A volte un dizionario, anche se prestigioso, non  riesce a trasferire su carta la percezione che un parlante madrelingua  ha di un termine, soprattutto perché non c'è lo spazio né il modo di riportare  tutte le possibili collocazioni, mentre un  termine, inserito in un contesto piuttosto che in un altro, può assumere  sfumature anche diversissime, sfumature che evocano certe atmosfere, che richiamano a certi contenuti culturali condivisi, sfumature che il termine magari assume solo e soltanto in quel contesto e in quella determinata frase e che, diciamolo, credo sia più facile che un madrelingua colga...


EDIT: riletti TUTTI i post eek, ridato a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...


----------



## whi

panzona said:


> 1) del buon vecchio OED,
> *2) parlava un inglese perfetto sebbene un po' antiquato,* da vecchio gentleman inglese.
> 3)tu voglia  difendere la tua opinione,
> 4)ma quando tutti i madrelingua della  conversazione indicano una direzione diversa, non sarebbe il caso di  riflettere un pochino?


ti rispondo perchè hai dato la tua traduzione, non risponderò più a quelli che pontificano senza esporsi.
non è affato una tenzone, se questa è l'impressione, eviterò in futuro discussioni bilaterali in questo forum.Esiste* una *verità.bisogna solo cercarla ed accettarla.
2) è la mia versione, [con una discutibile aggiunta]
1) non è il vecchio OED, ma il modernissimo OALD, il glorioso "learner's" che dà indicazioni *aggiornate* sul "registro". Aggiornate significa che in una edizione di 40 anni fa non indicava "becoming old fashioned"
3) non è la mia opinione. è il giudizio del Learner's dell'anno 2000, ora è ancora peggio.
4) se un madrelingua non riesce a capire dopo due post[s] che tutti non significa "tutti gli abitanti/esseri umani"  ma "tutte le classi sociali", sei tu che dovresti dubitare.
mi pare ovvio che chiunque [di qualunque lingua nativa e istruzione] capisce,* sa *che le espressioni _colloquiali, informali_ sono più diffuse tra le classi medie che tra quelle raffinate, alto-borghesi o aristocratiche. Chiunque espone una idea diversa si espone al ridicolo. Questo non è questione di lingua materna ma di sociolinguistica u-ni-ver-sa-le.
in conclusione
2) my-dear-chap* non può essere* una indicazione della classe sociale , ammesso che lo fosse, tradirebbe una classe sociale media, neutra. Questo è fuori discussione, non è la mia personale opinione,[ma lo è anche]
 è una indicazione di una persona anziana che usa le parole del suo tempo e non sa che sono passate di moda. questo è fuori di dubbio,pure
............
la mia opinione personale , già esposta, è che un equivalente italiano sia "caro Lei", che certo nessuno dei giovani usa o ha sentito personalmente se non nei films di Totò degli anni '50.
dimmi se sei d'accordo o proponi un'alternativa
ciao


----------



## Holymaloney

panzona said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto in codesta 'plural tenzone' , ma secondo me avete, in un certo senso, ragione tutti e due (whi e "gli altri"), solo che vi siete impuntati sul particolare perdendo di vista il generale...
> Ammesso che la parola _chap_ abbia "solo" le connotazioni di registro che whi con tanta foga difende allegando l'indiscutibile auctoritas del buon vecchio OED, qui però non si parla di _chap_, e nemmeno di _dear__ chap_, ma proprio del sintagma "_my dear chap_", come ricordi, whi, al post #18; a questa, io credo, "gli altri" attribuiscono quel sapore che può essere, a seconda, di affettuosità trattenuta, di "questo-è-il-massimo-della-confidenza-che-ti-do-anche-se-siamo-amici-da-tutta-la-vita", di "ti-dico-dear-ma-non-lo-penso", di bonario paternalismo tra pari che ci si può immaginare in una conversazione tra due gentlemen inglesi seduti davanti al caminetto con la pipa in bocca e il cane ai piedi della poltrona, o, in altro contesto, tra due... che so, _barristers_ londinesi al pub a fine giornata... Entrapta dice "che fa sorridere", e credo intenda non per l'espressione in sé, ma perché, evocando tutte queste immagini molto british, il tratto linguistico probabilmente è incongruo con quel che ci si aspetterebbe dal personaggio, crea cioè uno iato tra l'immagine, il contesto (Turchia, Istanbul) e il linguaggio utilizzato, un corto circuito tra il canale visivo e quello uditivo...
> 
> Quanto alla traduzione (anche se Entrapta sarà già avanti di due capitoli, a quest'ora ), per me ci sta proprio bene _gentleman_, ehi, ci starebbe addirittura un "_lord_", non perché "my dear chap" sia usato solo dai vecchi lord (whi, non partire in quarta!!), ma perché nell'immaginario collettivo italiano gentlemen e lord sono un po' tutti la stessa cosa, e sono tutti un po' vecchiotti, ed evocano indistintamente un'immagine stereotipata dell'inglese (persona) che non appartiene alla classe operaia, a prescindere dalla sua "esatta" collocazione sociale (e sono pronta a scommettere che il 90% delle persone - ops, degli italiani - pensa, di primo acchito, a qualcuno che vive in campagna)... Se gli inglesi si toccassero tra loro quando parlano (scusate nativi, sto giocando con gli stereotipi! ) direi che "my dear chap" si accompagnerebbe bene con una pacca sulle spalle...
> Per cui per me, per quel che vale, una buona traduzione sarebbe:
> parlava un inglese perfetto sebbene un po' antiquato, da vecchio gentleman inglese. (sì, _vecchio_, secondo me a noi italiani rende meglio l'idea!!)
> (sul tono da dare alla frase - "ma", "sia pure" invece di "sebbene", ecc. - può solo lavorare Entrapta, che ha la visione globale del testo)
> 
> In conclusione, whi, capisco che ti sembri di essere nel giusto e che tu voglia difendere la tua opinione, ma quando tutti i madrelingua della conversazione indicano una direzione diversa, non sarebbe il caso di riflettere un pochino? A volte un dizionario, anche se prestigioso, non riesce a trasferire su carta la percezione che un parlante madrelingua ha di un termine, soprattutto perché non c'è lo spazio né il modo di riportare tutte le possibili collocazioni, mentre un termine, inserito in un contesto piuttosto che in un altro, può assumere sfumature anche diversissime, sfumature che evocano certe atmosfere, che richiamano a certi contenuti culturali condivisi, sfumature che il termine magari assume solo e soltanto in quel contesto e in quella determinata frase e che, diciamolo, credo sia più facile che un madrelingua colga...
> 
> 
> EDIT: riletti TUTTI i post eek, ridato a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...



Amen!
(grande panzona....intesa come great naturalmente )


----------



## giginho

Holymaloney said:


> Amen!
> (grande panzona....intesa come great naturalmente )



Io, di fronte ai madrelingua, non insisterei oltre.....specie di fronte a gente di una certa caratura ed esperienza.

"Il sapiente è chi sa di non sapere"


----------



## london calling

Mi intrometto: piacciono anche a me i suggerimenti di Panzona.

Mio padre ottantentenne usa ancora "chaps", ma sempre con una sfumatura ironica, anche se nell'ambiente in cui è cresciuto (figlio di un ufficiale dell'Esercito) "chaps" era all'ordine del giorno. Il suo saluto " Sk*pe"  è "Hello Chaps". Io non l'ho mai usato se non per ridere (l'ho utilizzata anche qualche volto qui in WR).


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Mi intrometto: piacciono anche a me i suggerimenti di Panzona.



C.V.D.


----------



## whi

london calling said:


> Mi intrometto: piacciono anche a me i suggerimenti di Panzona.).



1)sei d'accordo che sia una espressione tipica delle classi raffinate dell'alta borghesia?
2)vecchio gentleman inglese non aggiunge nulla, significa solo un inglese anziano.
la discusssione era su chi usava e  usa ancora "chap" "my dear chap"

il personaggio non dovrebbe essere inglese, se questo è vero, non può parlare "da gentleman inglese", anche cambiando:
parlava un inglese perfetto anche se un po' antiquato*  tipico di un inglese anziano* è una tautologia , una inutile ripetizione
quale sarebbe, secondo te, la traduzione più precisa?


----------



## london calling

whi said:


> sei d'accordo che sia una espressione tipica delle classi raffinate dell'alta borghesia?


Per mia esperienza è tipica delle classi medio-alte. I nonni paterni provenivano dal famigerato (non lo dico io) "ceto medio" e usavano "chaps" normalmente; i nonni paterni provenivano dalla class operaia: non avrebbero detto "chaps" neanche se presi a fucillate.

Mi riferivo alla traduzione "da vecchio gentiluomo inglese", che va bene anche se la persona in questione non è inglese.

OT: A proposito, la verità non è mai una sola.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

whi said:


> 1) non è il vecchio OED, ma il modernissimo OALD, il glorioso "learner's" che dà indicazioni *aggiornate* sul "registro". Aggiornate significa che in una edizione di 40 anni fa non indicava "becoming old fashioned"



Solo una puntualizzazione di carattere generale: L' OED è tutt'altro che vecchio. L'ultima versione consultabile anche online è del 2010 ed è universalmente considerato il migliore e più completo dizionario di inglese in assoluto.


> The _Oxford English Dictionary_ (_OED_) is widely regarded  as the accepted authority on the English language. It is an unsurpassed  guide to the meaning, history, and pronunciation of 600,000 words— past  and present—from across the English-speaking world.



Le altre versioni online dell' Oxford dictionary, benchè più che valide, non sono neanche minimamente paragonabili alla versione unabridged, sia per il numero di voci, che per il numero di significati diversi per la stessa voce.
E' anche vero che essendo un dizionario per madrelingua, può essere di difficile consultazione specialmente per chi non ha una buona conoscenza dell'inglese, motivo per cui Oxford offre anche versioni "semplificate".


----------



## whi

whi said:


> 1)sei d'accordo che sia una espressione tipica delle classi raffinate *dell'alta borghesia?*
> quale sarebbe, secondo te, la traduzione più precisa?





london calling said:


> Per mia esperienza è tipica delle classi medio-alte. I nonni paterni provenivano dal famigerato (non lo dico io) *"ceto medio" *e usavano
> OT: A proposito, la verità non è mai una sola.


cosa vuol dire OT?
LC, confermo che la verità è sempre* una* sola, e io sono sempre pronto ad accettarla. Ho stima della tua competenza e se decidi qual'è la verità io l'accetto: tu dai ragione a me in rosso e poi sei d'accordo anche con panzona che parla addirittura di LORDs. Questo è contraddittorio.
_(Scrivo solo per una questione accademica di principio, di obbiettività, non è una tenzone, dato che la mia versione è stata riconosciuta da tutti. la questione della classe sociale di riferimento è irrilevante ai fini della traduzione)_
Io negli anni '60 l'ho sentito usare proprio da tutte le parti : films specie della serie "Carry on..." Daily Mirror, Sun etc, un anno il mio 'landlord' era un tassista, ed era sempre e solo 'chap' o 'bloke'. Tu sai benissimo che 'gentleman' è chiunque in UK,[sono anche sulle porte dei bagni,] un generico "signore educato". Ti dà l'idea di un Lord o di un raffinato? cosa vuol dire un vecchio gentleman?
Panzona ha cercato di imitare Salomone, ma ha preso ber buona la mia traduzione [e ha ripetuto la stessa idea con un tag che non dice proprio nulla] MA ANCHE fingendo di dar ragione a quelli che sostenevano inglese "affettato", "coloniale", "vittoriano" etc. ,che così non sono stati troppo delusi che la loro versione era stata respinta


----------



## whi

Paulfromitaly said:


> Solo una puntualizzazione di carattere generale: L' OED è tutt'altro che vecchio..



Grazie Paul , ma siccome hai citato me, io ho solo riportato le parole denigratorie di panzona


----------



## Pat (√2)

Beh, questa discussione così animata mi ha talmente incuriosita che ho fatto una rapida ricerca. Il risultato può essere interessante.
L'uso dell'anacronistico "my dear chap" in un contesto moderno e insolito viene associato, per esempio, a:
a) la "vecchia" distinzione di classe in UK;
b) accondiscendenza e senso di superiorità;
c) un linguaggio stile Bullingdon Club.


----------



## whi

√2 said:


> Beh, questa discussione così animata mi ha talmente incuriosita che ho fatto una rapida ricerca. Il risultato può essere interessante.
> L'uso dell'anacronistico "my dear chap" in un contesto moderno e insolito viene associato, per esempio, a:
> a) la "vecchia" distinzione di classe in UK; b) accondiscendenza e senso di superiorità;.


grazie per il tuo interessante contributo,
qui entriamo in un discorso sociologico e sociolinguistico. L'espressione inglese è 'patronizing' , ci si rivolge a una persona declassandola, idicandola come "fellow" = "tale", per questo facevo riferimento a *"caro Lei*" che è un esempio straordinario di somiglianza a "dear chap", non so se hai visto i films di Totò: ci si rivolge ad una persona chiamandola con un pronome, per "metterla al suo posto", per sfoggiare superiorità, disprezzo, [come pure "old bean" che corrisponde al "vecchio mio" di* giorgiospizzi]* invece del pur asettico ma anche  un po' ironico "egregio signore". Ma questo lo può fare chiunque, non solo un lord o uno dell'alta borghesia [_che forse non lo farebbe proprio perchè e raffinato_], (come il tuo link dimostra.Grazie). Non so se ricordate, ma questo era lo stile di Robert Morley.

Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con la nostra traduzione che parla di un ebreo turco che parla un inglese "perfetto" anche se "becoming old fahioned".
Scaricare sul tipo di inglese una caratteristica antropologica e sociologica è una operazione inutile, prima ancora che scorretta.
Se il nostro era un tipo arrogante "stiff-upper-lip", se era ricco come si può supporre, sono affari suoi. Il resto è peregrino 'far-fetched'.

Infine, e con questo mi ritiro dalla discussione, se proprio ritenessimo necessario aggiungere questo tratto antropologico, l'aggiunta di panzona non aiuta.
Dovremmo aggiungere un aggettivo qualificativo del tipo
parlava un inglese perfetto anche se antiquato e _altezzoso_


----------



## entrapta

Sentite...ho infiammato gli animi qui... che ne dite di un semplice "desueto, un po' desueto, in disuso" che ne so... oppure "sebbene un po' desueto, da signore per bene"
Oddio scusate ho notato che ero rimasto indietro di circa venti post... aiuto.... ora devo catch up. Però la soluzione di panzona...sapete mi piace.


----------



## london calling

whi said:


> cosa vuol dire OT? Off-topic.
> LC, confermo che la verità è sempre* una* sola, e io sono sempre pronto ad accettarla. Beato te che hai di queste convinzioni (la mia non è ironia). Ho stima della tua competenza e se decidi qual'è la verità io l'accetto. Ti ringrazio, ma non mi piace fare la parte di Dio.tu dai ragione a me in rosso e poi sei d'accordo anche con panzona che parla addirittura di LORDs. Questo è contraddittorio. Nel modo più assoluto. Leggi bene: ho detto che è tipica delle classi medio-alte.
> Io negli anni '60 l'ho sentito usare proprio da tutte le parti : films specie della serie "Carry on..." Daily Mirror, Sun etc, un anno il mio 'landlord' era un tassista, ed era sempre e solo 'chap' o 'bloke'. Tu sai benissimo che 'gentleman' è chiunque in UK,[sono anche sulle porte dei bagni,] un generico "signore educato". Ti dà l'idea di un Lord o di un raffinato? Sì, anche. cosa vuol dire un vecchio gentleman? Il nostro "English gentlemen" tradotto in italiano. Panzona ha cercato di imitare Salomone, ma ha preso ber buona la mia traduzione [e ha ripetuto la stessa idea con un tag che non dice proprio nulla] MA ANCHE fingendo di dar ragione a quelli che sostenevano inglese "affettato", "coloniale", "vittoriano" etc. ,che così non sono stati troppo delusi che la loro versione era stata respinta Non sono d'accordo, sorry.


----------



## whi

london calling said:


> I nonni paterni provenivano dal famigerato (non lo dico io) *"ceto medio" e usavano "chaps" normalmente*;
> Mi riferivo alla traduzione *"da vecchio gentiluomo inglese"*,





√2 said:


> Il*  * *risultato può essere interessante..


LC, siamo fortunati ad avere nel forum una persona che ha esperienza diretta, spero interessi anche a te risolvere questo problema linguistico interessante. Non sono di natura polemica e il mio approccio è scientifico, la linguistica è una scienza con una dignità pari alla fisica o altro. La verità esiste, è solo più difficile stabilirla.
Se vuoi e accetti di approfondire questo argomento, ti spetta un ruolo di arbitro in quanto hai tutti inumeri.
si inizia con una traduzione base, letterale, e si vede se può andare bene:

spoke  .... ..........  .perfect,.......... ...if archaic............"*my dear chap*" [English]
parlava [un] Inglese perfetto [anche] se archaico [tipo] "myderachap" =mio caro signore] questo è un grosso problema perchè non si può lasciare nè tradurre
come procedi?
1)* chap* :tu dici che i tuoi nonni, del ceto medio, usavano *"chap" *questo è quello che io ho sostenuto ripetutamente post #31,27,18, _[per mia esperienza che conta poco,_] parchè lo dice Oxford.
penso che un madrelingua deve arrendersi di fronte a_ Treccani/DeMauro/Devoto_ oppure_ Oxford,_ perche ogni esperienza è soggettiva e limitata e tali opere sono scientifiche e riassumono la situazione generale e quindi oggettiva. Citando i tuoi nonni hai confermato Oxford, _non me._ Questa è una prima verità assoluta

2)* my dear chap*. a) [traduzione base] Ora, secondo la tua esperienza personale , come traduci ***?, questo è un favoloso "esempio reale". Chi parla ti dà l'idea di un Lord o di un raffinato "country squire", parla da messere, la lingua di Eton/coloniale/vittoriana, da* gentleman inglese?*
3) my-dear-chap b) [traduzione come aggettivo] come traduci questo ?
4) *"my der chap English"* ora la risoluzione del problema. 
a) C'è un errore nel testo? L'inglese arcaico è quello di Shakespeare
b) l'esemplificazione "mydearchap" spiega il primo aggettivo arcaico o è legittimo attribuirgli un significato antropologico/sociologico?
c) se è legittimo , quale è la traduzione adatta?  il suo valore è 'patronizing'? o cosa?
d) "da vecchio gentiluomo inglese" esprime la tua traduzione di * ?
*
** sarebbe interessante sentire gli altri madrelingua su questo risultato 
tutto questo e molto altro era implicito nei miei contributi


----------



## Pat (√2)

whi said:


> Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con la nostra traduzione che parla di un ebreo turco che parla un inglese "perfetto" anche se "becoming old fahioned".



Ciao, whi (e tutti).

Infatti, quel che mi sembra interessante nell'analisi che ho linkato è il fatto che questo "my dear chap" viene considerato tipico di un linguaggio sì informale, ma assolutamente *elitario*: il linguaggio dell'esclusivo e costosissimo Bullingdon Club di Oxford. Un linguaggio da Trinity College d'altri tempi, da quel che ho capito.
Se introdurre "my dear chap" in una conversazione "pubblica" significa oggi imprimere al discorso un tono _condescending_, significa anche che "my dear chap" richiama e marca una superiorità di status.
Non tanto un "caro Lei", quindi, quanto piuttosto un "mio buon amico" (forse... )


----------



## entrapta

Sì ho capito v2 ma come potrai immaginare non posso tradurre con l'inciso "mio buon amico" né altro di questo genere perché non rende affatto, oltre a essere una bruttura.


----------



## Pat (√2)

No, no, Entrapta.
Scusa, non era una proposta di traduzione per la tua frase.
Mi dispiace di aver alimentato la confusione


----------



## whi

√2 said:


> significa oggi imprimere al discorso un tono _condescending_,)


Bravo, 1,4142....(ma non potevi scieglier un nick che si può scrivere?), quella è la parola giusta oltre a_ patronizing_. Forse tu sei giovane e non hai sentito usare 'caro lei', ma non importa: molte di queste frasi sono condescending (tranne, forse, _mio buon/caro amico_, sorry, ma a me suona affettuoso) "caro mio", 'bello mio', 'caro signore', 'egregio signore' etc.Avevo scelto *'caro lei'* perchè è il più elegante, ma soprattutto perchè oltre che condescending è* antiquata*.Ha* entrambe le connotazioni dell'originale*. Mi capisci ora?

Questa però è stata una lunga e *inutile* deviazione della discussione, perchè l'espressione ha due connotazioni, e il testo da tradurre si riferisce solo a una. Ti sono stato grato per il link perchè* il titolo* definisce il nostro termine non socio/antropologicamente , ma come '_ anachronistic'_ e taglia la testa al toro, rispondendo a LC e gli altri. La persona che critica White, mostra di non conoscere a fondo lo stile sintetico-idiomatico-pungente del giornalismo britannico che può essere molto più sarcastico di questo, se hai presente la gloriosa e esilarante _the angry column del Mirror
_
Decidere poi se scegliere 'caro amico' o 'mio caro' può essere una non-inutile discussione, un esercizio di bravura, ma non è utile alla traduzione, perchè questo è un caso particolarmente sfavorevole, come ho più volte ripetuto inascoltato, perchè "mydearchap"* non può rimanere nè in inglese nè in una pur perfetta traduzione.* Se non con una orrenda perifrasi, lo scempio,* eventuale*, che ha irritato giorgiospizzi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Scusate l'intromissione, ma "my dear chap" = "buon uomo" non potrebbe andare...?
"buon uomo" è un termine antiquato ed implica "patronizing" (forse era già stato proprosto e me lo sono perso...?)
Ciao


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear All,
I'd like to suggest '_di tipo coloniale_' as a possible translation.
In my opinion it captures some of the 'old-school', upper middle class education/grooming this Turkish gentleman obviously had (public school followed by Oxford or Cambridge and then membership of some exclusive club maybe). 'My dear chap' is not necessarily 'patronizing' - most probably, quite simply 'privileged'.


----------



## elfa

BristolGirl said:


> 'My dear chap' is not necessarily 'patronizing'



Here here


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Here here


Quite....


----------



## elfa

elfa said:


> Here here



I correct myself: strictly speaking it's "hear hear" - but we wouldn't want to get into that one now, would we?


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> I correct myself: strictly speaking it's "hear hear" - but we wouldn't want to get into that one now, would we?


I turned a blind eye . Not the sort of thing us chaps and chapesses would like to go into at the moment!


----------



## Eveleen

Ciao,
potrebbe essere "da gentleman d'altri tempi"?

Eveleen


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Questa bella discussione mi ha riportato alla mente uno _slogan_ di molti anni fa. Si trattava della pubblicità d'una vettura _spider_ a due posti e diceva così: "The two's-company-three's-crowd-car". Evviva la qualificazione al sinistra del nome! In italiano dobbiamo accontentarci di usare espressioni come "del tipo", "tipo" (da noi diciamo "uso"), ecc. Pertanto ripropongo:
_
This guy is from one of the oldest Jewish families in Istanbul and "spoke perfect, if archaic "my dear chap" English and never failed to be impeccably dressed".

Q_uesto tizio appartiene a una delle più antiche famiglie ebree di Istanbul e "parlava un inglese perfetto, ancorché arcaico, del tipo 'Vecchio mio!', e non mancava mai d'essere vestito in modo impeccabile.

Saluti.

GS


----------

